# 3D emitter for Sony projector



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just tried to watch my first 3d movie and I need an extender . I'm in the US and I have the glasses that came with the pj and a couple of pair of the PS3 glasses. My primary seating position is behind the projector. What are my options and I need to get something quick! I've been waiting to watch Star Trek into darkness since before I ordered the 55es. I have a sectional and when I sit in front of the projector it was a great pic and fully immersive.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You should be able to find the part number in the Sony projector manual. Then check Amazon or some place like that for the extra emitter.


----------

